# Double Pet Stroller/Carrier?



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been looking for a 2 dog stroller that turns into 2 airline cabin approved carriers. Does a product like this exist?

I currently have this stroller:










However, there is a large possibility that I we will add another fluff to the family :chili: in a couple of months and in this case I will need something similar but for 2! 

This one works perfect for riding around the airport and when getting ready to get on the plane. I just unstrap the carrier, fold up the stroller and check it at the gate (like baby strollers!) and then take Bibu in the carrier with me on the plane. It would be perfect if I could do this with 2 dogs and still using only one stroller! 

Any suggestions, ideas or personal experiences are appreciated!

THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tami has a genious set up. She has a large sturdi-bag with the divider and she straps it to a little luggage cart thing for going through the airport. It's a great idea. You could also stack carriers on a Wonder Wheeler.


----------



## milodog01 (Feb 17, 2011)

*double stroller*

I don't know if this one is as posh as your other one, but it is a double stroller. http://www.discountramps.com/petImages/double-wide-dog-stroller-1.jpg
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

jmm said:


> Tami has a genious set up. She has a large sturdi-bag with the divider and she straps it to a little luggage cart thing for going through the airport. It's a great idea. You could also stack carriers on a Wonder Wheeler.


The Sturdi-bag sounds like a great idea. I wonder if it is airline approved, or do they really ever check? I wonder if when having only 1 pet bag you only have to pay for 1 pet ticket....hmmm...interesting. If it works like that, that would be AWESOME! I could fly 2 for the price of 1! :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bibu said:


> The Sturdi-bag sounds like a great idea. I wonder if it is airline approved, or do they really ever check? I wonder if when having only 1 pet bag you only have to pay for 1 pet ticket....hmmm...interesting. If it works like that, that would be AWESOME! I could fly 2 for the price of 1! :chili:


Yes, I BELIEVE if you have two in one bag, you only have to pay for just one. At least that's what I've heard.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

# of pets in bag depends on the airline. Most airlines have a size restriction on the carrier. The sturdi bag squishes down without squishing the pet. I've never had an issue flying with it and wouldn't dream of using another bag.


----------

